# hudson county ribfest,,,new york



## panhead (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.hudsonvalleyribfest.org is anyone attending


----------



## richp692 (Aug 8, 2008)

A few of my friends and I are planing to make the trip up on that Saturday.


----------

